# Ann Coulter... Comedian.



## SensibleManiac (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg7IhR0ccgo&feature=related


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 28, 2011)

Canada was part of the UN peacekeeping force that aided in the evacuation; so, she ain't all wrong.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 28, 2011)

I like your signature, *Sensible* - as Bill & Ted once said so succinctly "Be excellent to each other" :tup:.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 28, 2011)

> Canada was part of the UN peacekeeping force that aided in the evacuation; so, she ain't all wrong.



By "sending troops to Vietnam" she means to fight, not a small group to contirbute and aid in the peace process. 

The whole video is hilarious, she's claiming Canada "used" to be the US' greatest friend.
What about the fact that there are currently Canadian troops in Afganistan.

And her quip about "hoping that the US doesn't just roll over and crush them" this woman is pure stupidity, I'm willing to bet that when her looks go so will any interest in what she has to say.
Think about it, she wouldn't get a tenth of the attention if she didn't look the way she does, not that I find her that atractive but can see why some people would.

All in all though, her remarks are hilarious to listen to, like when she told a young Arab girl to ride her flying carpet back to where she comes from. 

Does Coulter listen to the stupidity she puts out?


----------

